# SQOLOGY 3X - Sept 18 - Illinois



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

<SQOLOGY season finale event>

This event is a triple point event for both IASCA and MECA - SQ & SPL - at two separate locations!

SQ will be at Mobile Audio Plus in Bloomington, IL...
SPL will be at K-9 Country Club in Normal, IL...

The locations are approximately 10 mins apart for those looking to do both - it is possible!

See the Facebook event link for more details: https://www.facebook.com/events/203584933372236/

IASCA and MECA event links:

http://events.iasca.com/US_/00000508.html

http://mecaevents.azurewebsites.net/#details/2053

Our SQOLOGY events are always fun for all - we try to keep things light and more of a "get together" atmosphere.

We are flying in Keith Turner from Virginia to judge SQ and provide feedback. Keith was the head judge at finals last year and has a long resume of judging prestigious car audio events - if you are looking for quality feedback before finals, you don't want to miss this opportunity!


----------



## SoundQ SVT (Aug 14, 2013)

benny z said:


> Keith was the head judge at finals last year and has a long resume of judging prestigious car audio events


So you're saying Keith is old? :laugh:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SoundQ SVT said:


> So you're saying Keith is old? :laugh:


i'm saying keith don't go!

:blush:


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Pre-registration is now open at http://www.sqology.org


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Our list of sponsors has grown considerably!

Huge THANK YOU to all the companies who have graciously supported our efforts.

The raffle item table is going to be packed with goodies!

12v Electronics

AD Audio Development

Alpine Electronics of America

Arc Audio

Audiofrog Inc.

Audiotec Fischer Brands USA - Brax, Helix, Match

Hybrid Audio Technologies

JL Audio

Sony

Sound Digital

SoundSkins USA

Stinger


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

This event is coming up THIS SUNDAY!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Raffle prizes are in...













































































































Huge thank you to our sponsors!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Bump bump!


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

The Kraken is enroute. Better late then never I guess. I wonder if "I was trying to make it to my first SQOLOGY officer" is a good excuse to get me out of a ticket for driving 100 mph on I55?

Probably not!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Hahahahaha! It was nice meeting you yesterday! Glad you made it.


----------



## ndm (Jul 5, 2007)

benny z said:


> Hahahahaha! It was nice meeting you yesterday! Glad you made it.


I am still amazed at how good your car sounds with no stinking tweeters!

The depth is so nice too! Glad to meet you sir! Thanks for the listen.


----------

